# Need help with super thick steaks on TEC infrared gill.



## Chiles (Apr 30, 2009)

I've got all the right hardware but I'm not getting the results I want when I execute.  Here's the low down...

The better steaks are coming in 2" thick cuts at my local specialty markets.  I want them cooked rare to med-rare.    I'm cooking over my TEC Infrared which can get really, really hot, perfect sear marks.  I am not having ANY issues with flare ups but you can char them quick if you are not careful

So I take the steaks out of the fridge and coat them with Montreal steak seasoning and allow them to sit covered on the counter until they come up to closer to room temp.  No more then 2 hours.  I then take them over to the pre-heated grill and lightly spray the meat directly with cooking spray then plop on the grid.  I execute my turns (45 degrees to make the sear marks then flip) with just a few minutes per side.  

I use my thermo pen to measure when the inside hits 120 degrees and pull off to rest for a few minutes.  The problem is they continue cooking and by the time I cut into them, its a very warm pink center (read more like medium to medium well.

What temp are you guys pulling off the thicker cut steaks to deliver a cooler pink center?


----------



## Tony M (Apr 30, 2009)

Try 110. Also, flip them once while resting.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 30, 2009)

From what I've read, the higher the cooking temp the more residual cooking the meat will do once removed from the heat.


----------



## john pen (May 1, 2009)

Tony M said:
			
		

> Try 110. *Also, flip them once while resting*.



What does that do ?


----------



## john a (May 1, 2009)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> From what I've read, the higher the cooking temp the more residual cooking the meat will do once removed from the heat.



I too think this is the answer.


----------



## Chiles (May 1, 2009)

OK, so I'm going to try 110 and go from there.   I used a laser thermal gun and the grate temp was showing 825 but since it cooks with infrared energy, thats not a true measure.  

Whats your thoughts on Ribeyes vs NY Strips?  Even on a regular grill my strips tend to be a little more dry then I want.

Any tricks to keeping strips juicy?


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 1, 2009)

Chiles said:
			
		

> OK, so I'm going to try 110 and go from there.   I used a laser thermal gun and the grate temp was showing 825 but since it cooks with infrared energy, thats not a true measure.
> 
> Whats your thoughts on Ribeyes vs NY Strips?  Even on a regular grill my strips tend to be a little more dry then I want.
> 
> Any tricks to keeping strips juicy?



Strips don't have as much marbling/fat as ribeye, baste em then rest em covered with a nice pat of butter on top. 
I prefur ribeyes


----------



## Gary in VA (May 1, 2009)

try using the reverse sear finney method.  Cook them on your smoker at 250 til they hit 100 degrees internal then do a quick sear on your Hot grill.


----------



## Tony M (May 1, 2009)

john pen said:
			
		

> What does that do ?



When I cook over my super hot IR burner, I have to flip the steak over about two minutes into resting otherwise the steak doesn't cook evenly. 

Bruce B is right-on about residual cooking after taking off extremely high heat. If I don't turn it while it's resting, the bottom half of the steak is cooked more than the top. I like it even as possible. I don't like medium cooked on bottom half of the steak while the top is rare. I want medium-rare throughout. (this only happens when I use my infrared burner)


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 1, 2009)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> try using the reverse sear* finney *method.  Cook them on your smoker at 250 til they hit 100 degrees internal then do a quick sear on your Hot grill.



Uggh .....you spend too much time on the Primo forum.. :roll: 

But, I do agree 100%, the Reverse sear method is definitely the way to go with such a thick cut.

Chiles the Reverse sear will not only give you the desired doneness you want, but it will give you a very uniform doneness, versus grey edges and a cool rare center.
*HERE's*an example of a Reverse Sear cook.


----------



## Gary in VA (May 2, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":10gcyg0h]try using the reverse sear* finney *method.  Cook them on your smoker at 250 til they hit 100 degrees internal then do a quick sear on your Hot grill.



Uggh .....you spend too much time on the Primo forum.. :roll: 

But, I do agree 100%, the Reverse sear method is definitely the way to go with such a thick cut.

Chiles the Reverse sear will not only give you the desired doneness you want, but it will give you a very uniform doneness, versus grey edges and a cool rare center.
*HERE's*an example of a Reverse Sear cook.[/quote:10gcyg0h]

What do you know... you act like you invented Wolferub or something.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2009)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3h4zjh82][quote="Gary in VA":3h4zjh82]try using the reverse sear* finney *method.  Cook them on your smoker at 250 til they hit 100 degrees internal then do a quick sear on your Hot grill.



Uggh .....you spend too much time on the Primo forum.. :roll: 

But, I do agree 100%, the Reverse sear method is definitely the way to go with such a thick cut.

Chiles the Reverse sear will not only give you the desired doneness you want, but it will give you a very uniform doneness, versus grey edges and a cool rare center.
*HERE's*an example of a Reverse Sear cook.[/quote:3h4zjh82]

What do you know... you act like you invented Wolferub or something.[/quote:3h4zjh82]

What's this Wolfe Rub you speak of?  I can't seem to buy it anywhere??

For your information, Captain Morgan invented Wolfe Rub during the Reverse Sear invention.  He wanted a superior rub to go along with a great way to cook a nice hunk of meat!


----------



## Griff (May 2, 2009)

I gave Cap'n the idea two years ago in a bar in Myrtle Beach.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2009)

don't know what you fellers are talking about...I'm a vegetarian.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 3, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> don't know what you fellers are talking about...*I'm a vegetarian*.



Barley and hops RULE!


----------



## Chiles (May 3, 2009)

I've talked the girlfriend into letting me have another run at it tonight.  

She likes strips because they are lean.  I prefer good ribeye for flavor so maybe I will get one of each.    The reverse sear looks like a great idea but I'm trying to get good flavor from one grill.  I'm starting to think good flavor can't be rushed.

Practice makes perfect.  I'm going to try to remember to put some pics together.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 3, 2009)

Chiles said:
			
		

> I've talked the girlfriend into letting me have another run at it tonight.
> 
> She likes strips because they are lean.  I prefer good ribeye for flavor so maybe I will get one of each.   * The reverse sear looks like a great idea but I'm trying to get good flavor from one grill. * I'm starting to think good flavor can't be rushed.
> 
> Practice makes perfect.  I'm going to try to remember to put some pics together.



I cook steaks with the RSM on the same grill all the time...start off at low temps, once the meat gets to 105º take it off, open the vents until the grill is hot and sear.  

If you want to impress your girlfriend with a nice lean steak, pick up a nice thick top sirloin!


----------



## Chiles (May 3, 2009)

She requests the NY Strip.  Its her favorite cut and she is going to make the salad.  Besides, after what I spent on dinner for two last night... I think I have done all the impressing I am going to do for one weekend.   I have not had a grilled sirloin in a long time.


----------

